# 2012 Transmission swap



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

What happened with the 2008 Cruze transmission you were going to use last month. How many of these have you done?


----------



## emmamcclendon (Jun 15, 2018)

When i bought it i was told it was a 2008, but i found it was from a 2012. the person who sold it didn’t know


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

emmamcclendon said:


> When i bought it i was told it was a 2008, but i found it was from a 2012. the person who sold it didn’t know


Yes of course but how did you come to put in a 2013 in your 2012 over the weekend?


----------



## emmamcclendon (Jun 15, 2018)

my boyfriend pulled out the old trans and put in the new one i got? There’s no trans swap videos or posts that apply to me otherwise i wouldn’t be posting here. from what i could find the transmission should be working fine and it’s not. that’s why i’m here


----------

